# SRS Dubai



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello, I understand that this has already been posed before, but things move so fast in international schools I wanted to get a more current opinion on this.

I'm looking for someone who has experience with what SRS Dubai is like at the moment to teach in. I know it's had its ups and downs (mostly downs) but has it improved any? Also, what are the salaries like for a teacher with 4 years' experience in the UK.

I may have an interview lines up but I don't want to waste my time or theirs

Thanks guys


----------



## Travelinmum (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey David 

I have one to on Sunday. Looking for some information as well. What have you heard so far?

Travelinmum


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Travelinmum said:


> Hey David
> 
> I have one to on Sunday. Looking for some information as well. What have you heard so far?
> 
> Travelinmum


Well, poor pay, poor SMT and very poor teacher accommodation in the past but this could have all changed by now. The reports on ISR are not good in comparison with other schools in the area. They have achieved Good KHDA reports in the last few years though.

There was a thread on here a while back filled with people who had just been employed by the school. It would be interesting to know what their experiences were


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

As a teacher you should read the KHDA report carefully and look between the lines....a good here is not comparable to a good in the UK. Ofsted criteria is more rigorous. For example, all lessons observed in UK must be good to achieve that judgement whereas over here they can observe unsatisfactory to satisfactory to good lessons in an inspection and the judgement will be good!
SRS does not have a good reputation which does not mean things haven't changed although do make sure you ask all the relevant questions you need to know and reflect on what they are asking you.


----------



## specialbrewer (Feb 6, 2014)

*Interviews*

Anyone had any information from the school on accommodation and salaries? Anyone been made an offer of employment yet?


----------



## Travelinmum (Jan 29, 2014)

specialbrewer said:


> Anyone had any information from the school on accommodation and salaries? Anyone been made an offer of employment yet?


Hey I am still waiting to hear back from them. Have you been offered a job? Only thing that was said is we would live in Mirdif and he asked if I was willing to leave in April.


----------



## specialbrewer (Feb 6, 2014)

Travelinmum said:


> Hey I am still waiting to hear back from them. Have you been offered a job? Only thing that was said is we would live in Mirdif and he asked if I was willing to leave in April.


Hi, got some good information on the school, but drop me an email and we will discuss that way. It's my username on here plus at gmail dot com.


----------



## Travelinmum (Jan 29, 2014)

specialbrewer said:


> Hi, got some good information on the school, but drop me an email and we will discuss that way. It's my username on here plus at gmail dot com.


I have emailed you... Great to hear any info you have 😜😁👍


----------



## Miss 11 (May 21, 2015)

Hello, 

I'm new to the site, and have seen all the negative reviews about SRS and was hoping for an opinion from someone who has, or currently works there. 

I'm a primary teacher and have been offered a position for September however, I don't want to accept something that will potentially bring misery in the long run. I'm hoping to move to Dubai for an experience whilst doing something I love and I want to love it whilst I'm there. 

Any help or advice would be hugely appreciated. 

Thanks


----------

